# started



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, since the last thread dedicated to my new SW tank some things have changed. To start a new I will simply give you what I now recently have.

40 gallon breeder
85 lbs of LR
30 lbs of LS
2 AC 50 PHs
2 AC 50 HOB's running with carbon and sponges
192 watt VHO lighting with moonlights
2 clowns
1 6 line wrasse

I will be getting the protein skimmer on the 8th

I have a question about the clowns. They have taken quite a liking to the powerhead filters...so I guess what my question is, is what constitutes as hosting?

I am still very interested in Yellow Tangs and do understand that they get too big for my tank, but at what size? If I were to get a Yellow Tang at a small size, about 1"-1.5", how long could it be kept without hurting it? I have a very good relationship with the guy who runs my LFS, so if I were to return a fish it could be a simple trade for another.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

picture of the set up








pic of the clows









the wrasse was too busy playing in the rocks for me to get a semi-decent picture of him


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow looks very natural, wat kinda sand u using?

Sean


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

fiji pink Live Sand


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking very nice, Bear !


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

any info about the tang? or the hosting?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe the reason Yellow tang's need atleast a 55g(from what I've read/heard 75g is better)Is because they need lots of swimming room and would be un-happy in anything smaller then a 55g. I'm pretty sure but not positive.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks, but I knew that and guess I should have said so 

I am just wondering if I got a smaller one, about 1.5", how long the 40 gallon would be big enough for him before he needed more swimming room.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What kind of live rock did you get ? Fiji ? Marshall Island ? Tonga ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Even a small one will not fit in a 40 gallon. Size of the fish isn't the issue here. All tangs (even small ones) need swimming room. If they dont get it, they stress out. They may also get extremely agressive. So even a small tang should not be housed in a tank smaller than 55 (and then 75 as it grows) for a period of more than 2-3 weeks (should always quarantine new livestock and rock).


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Try looking into some dwarf angelfish instead. There are a few to consider - Coral Beauty, Flame, Cherub, Lemonpeel, etc ... Just have only one of the species otherwise they will fight with their own kind.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Angels tend to love to much on polyps so you may want to keep that in mind if you go with a angel.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Damon said:


> Angels tend to love to much on polyps so you may want to keep that in mind if you go with a angel.



well i dont want that...so no angels...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

thats a 50/50 chance... not always true. I'd give it a shot if you'd like a lemonpeel angel in as a replacement to a yellow tang. Also, if you get them on proper foods like an angel diet, and spirulina, they may pick a little in curiousity, but not eat the coloney.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

Agreed> I have a Coralbeaty Angel in my tank and i have lots of corals including zoos and polyps. Never touched a thing. Maybe i got lucky


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I love 40 breeders!

Tangs are very territorial, and their territories are quite large. They are constant and speedy swimmers, and in the confines of a tank they will always be trying to avoid running into the glass and rocks. This creates undue stress and occasional injury, and in tangs, stress = disease and lateral line erosion.

CAN you keep a small one in this tank? Sure. SHOULD you? No way.

You are fortunate in that your local shop will take the fish back in exchange, so while I would otherwise say no,no, no, instead of just no, you could maybe get away with it for awhile. Most beginners can't withstand the allure of the Yellow tang, and they usually get one despite every reason not to, and then they learn their lessons the hard way, but at least they learn them, and then get the yellow tang fever out of their blood and move on to more suitable fish. It sounds to me like you've already made up your mind anyway, so what the heck, go for it. You will regret it, but hey, its the only way you'll learn, and learning is the important thing. Be sure to ask your fish dealer why tangs have the nickname of "Ick magnets" while you're at it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

haha, I have already made up my mind not to get a tang, but thanks for the help!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Excellent... I'm glad we could persuade you! You really are making a good choice here. What else do you have planned then?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

right now i have a problem with a green brain coral.

I have done something really stupid that I now know I shouldn't have, but have never been warned against. I put salt into the main tank and some of it fell onto the brain coral. It immediately shriveled up and it released a lot of a mucussy substance. (it happened this morn) And when I come home tonight it looks like some of him has burned away from the salt, but the rim around him is still there and is bright green as always.

I am really worried about him and feel very stupid for making this mistake, which won't happen again. Will he ever grow back? I checked the water quality and he doesnt seem to have affected the water quality...so i dont know what to do. any suggestions?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah you never add salt directly to your tank. The way you get your saltinty to where you want it is by doing water changes. You mix the salt a little stronger to raise it up to where you want it. You are lucky that isn't the only thing that died.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A dip in seachems "reef dip" should help keep the damaged parts from getting infected. I'd try dipping every day or so for 10 min in gallon bucket.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

will it grow back?

also there is now a brownish algae covering the glass and some of the live rock. It looks like something of the same color is in the sand. Should I stir the sand like in a FW tank? Would a snail take care of the stuff on the rock and glass? I believe there is a blenny known for stirring the sand, which is it?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a lot of gobies stir the sand, as well as nassarius snails... i'd recommend these fish/inverts


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok. as far as the coral. It has begun to move again. what is left of the tentacles come out at night what was visible of the skeleton is now being formed over and it appears that the coral is regenerating. as time goes on I will make updates on its progress


----------

